# Motorcycle Racing Events UK & Europe - Dogs permitted?



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone know if you can take your motorhome and pet dogs to any motorcycle race meets in the UK or Europe?

I've spoken to some competitors who race the TT in the Isle of Man and they think Scarborough Road Races, the TT and Irish Road Racing are the only dog friendly events.

I wouldn't expect to walk the dogs around the circuit or paddock infields but I want to be fairly close to the action and have access to the dogs but also enjoy the ambience of the racing event.

I've been to Le Mans in France for the 24 hr event and they have no problem with dogs even in the viewing stands! 

Do any UK or European short circuits permit dogs?

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Regards,

Biffy


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Lydden Hill accept dogs on leads which is nice. Although bike racing down there is not what it used to be, which is a shame.

The circuit is under new management now so it would be nice to see some of the bike clubs going back there.

That is the only one I know of that is dog friendly, all the MSV circuits are dogs not allowed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There are few exeptions to the NO dog rule.

They are however welcomed at most Moto X events.

We once saw a fox run across the track at Mallory Park.
there were a few brown stained leathers.

dave p


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dogs at Race Circuits*

Agree with comments so far as I attend most of the UK circuits for major bike events, including MGP from tomorrow.

However, I have seen many dogs at circuit campsites. I believe the difference is where the public campsite is located. If the campsite is outside of the security area then it seems that dogs are tolerated if not actually officially sanctioned.

Circuits that have the public campsite outside of security for major events include;
Snetterton, just outside of main entrance.
Silverstone, behind Club Corner
Donington, behind Macleans
Brands Hatch, behind the Main Stand
Cadwell Park, in farmer's field south of the entrance

Not sure of Oulton, Mallory or Thruxton.

I'm not sure if these details also hold for small meetings.

Colin


----------



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

*dogs at motorcycle racing events*

Thanks to you all for taking time to reply. I've now got some leads to follow up and I will update post with any meets that are good for dog owners with motorhomes.

Regards,

Biffy


----------

